# ISPConfig 3.1.5 2 Domains 2 SSL Zertifikate?



## ktownmods (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo leute,

mein problem ist ich habe 2 Domains und habe für beide ein ssl zertifikat.
nun habe ich bei ispconfig alles eingetragen jedoch zeigt er mir bei domain 2 (ktownmods.de) immer das zertifikat von ktownmods.org an???
habe 2 verschiedene ips.












THX


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Juli 2017)

Schau mal in das VHost Verzeichnis von deinem Webserver ob die VHost Datei für die Domain korrekt erstellt wurde oder ob es eine Datei .err gibt.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Es gibt eine .vhost und eine .err aber das komische ist die domain ist nicht erreichbar (ktownmods.de)


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Wenn es eine err Datei gibt, dann hat einmal eine Konfiguration nicht funktioniert und ISPConfig hat die alte Konfiguration wiederhergestellt.

Stimmen denn die DNS Einstellungen?


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Wenn es eine err Datei gibt, dann hat einmal eine Konfiguration nicht funktioniert und ISPConfig hat die alte Konfiguration wiederhergestellt.
> 
> Stimmen denn die DNS Einstellungen?


Ja die dns einstellungen stimmen und die domain 1 (ktownmods.org) geht ja auch aber die ktownmods.de scheint nicht erreichbar zu sein und ich verstehe nicht wieso?


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Ist die IP auf dem Interface überhaupt aktiv?


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Das alleine reicht nicht. Man muss auf der Netzwerkkarte die IP Adresse aktivieren.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

ohje also bei /etc/network/interfaces die anderen ips unter address oder?


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Genau. Die IP Adresse muss auf Linux Ebene an das Netzwerkinterface gebunden werden.

Wie man das macht, hängt vom Betriebssystem ab.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Das alleine reicht nicht. Man muss auf der Netzwerkkarte die IP Adresse aktivieren.


jetzt klappt es das die domain erreichbar ist
Danke dir das hätte ich voll vergessen


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Ssl klappt immernoch nicht


```
09.07.2017-16:05 - DEBUG - Let's Encrypt SSL Cert domains:  --domains ktownmods.de --domains www.ktownmods.de
09.07.2017-16:05 - DEBUG - exec: /usr/bin/letsencrypt certonly -n --text --agree-tos --expand --authenticator webroot --server https://acme-v01.api.letsencrypt.org/directory --rsa-key-size 4096 --email postmaster@ktownmods.de  --domains ktownmods.de --domains www.ktownmods.de --webroot-path /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme
09.07.2017-16:05 - WARNING - Let's Encrypt SSL Cert for: ktownmods.de could not be issued.
09.07.2017-16:05 - DEBUG - SSL Disabled. ktownmods.de
```


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Gibt es /usr/bin/letsencrypt?


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Gibt es /usr/bin/letsencrypt?


ja


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Dann probier es noch mal bzw. prüfe ob es eine neue err Datei im Apache Verzeichnis gibt.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Dann probier es noch mal bzw. prüfe ob es eine neue err Datei im Apache Verzeichnis gibt.


habe nginx


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Dann schaust Du halt im nginx Verzeichnis.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

keine .err Datei und es geht immernoch nicht


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Und was steht in den Logfiles?


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Auf der de Domain läuft doch ein anderes SSL Zertifikat.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Auf der de Domain läuft doch ein anderes SSL Zertifikat.


jetzt ja

das zertifikat läuft aber bald ab 

(hatte es komplett entfernt und dann wieder per letsencrypt versucht was aber nicht funktionierte)


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Wenn Du es entfernt hast, dann darf auf https kein Zertifikat mehr kommen.

Also altes Zertifikat entfernen und dann warten bis die VHost Dateien neu geschrieben sind. Dann prüfen, ob kein Zertifikat mehr kommt und dann LE aktivieren.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

sekunde


btw kannst du mir sagen ob das ein hacker ist?

```
Jul  9 21:39:32 ktownmods postfix/smtpd[20471]: warning: hostname xof.su.example.com does not resolve to address 91.200.12.186
Jul  9 21:39:32 ktownmods postfix/smtpd[20471]: connect from unknown[91.200.12.186]
Jul  9 21:39:35 ktownmods postfix/smtpd[20471]: warning: unknown[91.200.12.186]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
Jul  9 21:39:35 ktownmods postfix/smtpd[20471]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[91.200.12.186]
```


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Dass sich fremde sich versuchen einloggen kommt schon vor.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Dass sich fremde sich versuchen einloggen kommt schon vor.


also brauche ich da nix weiter machen?


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Naja eine Option wäre fail2ban um diesen für eine Zeit auszusperren.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

fail2ban ist installiert


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

so ssl entfernt dan LE aktiviert und gleicher fehler Let's Encrypt SSL Cert for: ktownmods.de could not be issued.

auch keine .err da


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Ruf doch mal manuell den LE Pfad in deinem Browser auf, ob dieser funktioniert.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Ruf doch mal manuell den LE Pfad in deinem Browser auf, ob dieser funktioniert.


meinst du /.well-known/acme-challenge


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Juli 2017)

Ja genau. Dort fehlt aber noch was im Pfad.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Ja genau. Dort fehlt aber noch was im Pfad.


und das wäre?


----------



## nowayback (9. Juli 2017)

bevor weiter spekuliert wird: es gibt ein letsencrypt logfile unter /var/log und darin sollte ziemlich genau stehen warum es nicht geht.


----------



## ktownmods (9. Juli 2017)

da steht das hier drin


```
2017-07-09 20:00:02,338:DEBUG:letsencrypt.cli:Root logging level set at 30
2017-07-09 20:00:02,346:INFO:letsencrypt.cli:Saving debug log to /var/log/letsencrypt/letsencrypt.log
2017-07-09 20:00:02,347:DEBUG:letsencrypt.cli:letsencrypt version: 0.4.1
2017-07-09 20:00:02,347:DEBUG:letsencrypt.cli:Arguments: ['-n', '--text', '--agree-tos', '--expand', '--authenticator', 'webroot', '--server', 'https://acme-v01.api.letsencrypt.org/directory', '--rsa-key-size', '4096', '--email', 'postmaster@ktownmods.de', '--domains', 'ktownmods.de', '--domains', 'www.ktownmods.de', '--webroot-path', '/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme']
2017-07-09 20:00:02,348:DEBUG:letsencrypt.cli:Discovered plugins: PluginsRegistry(PluginEntryPoint#webroot,PluginEntryPoint#null,PluginEntryPoint#manual,PluginEntryPoint#standalone)
2017-07-09 20:00:02,349:DEBUG:letsencrypt.cli:Requested authenticator webroot and installer None
2017-07-09 20:00:02,349:DEBUG:letsencrypt.plugins.webroot:Creating root challenges validation dir at /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge
2017-07-09 20:00:02,349:DEBUG:letsencrypt.plugins.webroot:Creating root challenges validation dir at /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge
2017-07-09 20:00:02,349:DEBUG:letsencrypt.display.ops:Single candidate plugin: * webroot
Description: Webroot Authenticator
Interfaces: IAuthenticator, IPlugin
Entry point: webroot = letsencrypt.plugins.webroot:Authenticator
Initialized: <letsencrypt.plugins.webroot.Authenticator object at 0x7f287a34e910>
Prep: True
2017-07-09 20:00:02,350:DEBUG:letsencrypt.cli:Selected authenticator <letsencrypt.plugins.webroot.Authenticator object at 0x7f287a34e910> and installer None
2017-07-09 20:00:02,391:DEBUG:letsencrypt.cli:Exiting abnormally:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/letsencrypt", line 9, in <module>
    load_entry_point('letsencrypt==0.4.1', 'console_scripts', 'letsencrypt')()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/letsencrypt/cli.py", line 1986, in main
    return config.func(config, plugins)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/letsencrypt/cli.py", line 689, in obtain_cert
    le_client = _init_le_client(config, authenticator, installer)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/letsencrypt/cli.py", line 206, in _init_le_client
    acc, acme = _determine_account(config)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/letsencrypt/cli.py", line 172, in _determine_account
    acc = display_ops.choose_account(accounts)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/letsencrypt/display/ops.py", line 186, in choose_account
    "Please choose an account", labels)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/letsencrypt/display/util.py", line 465, in menu
    self._interaction_fail(message, cli_flag, "Choices: " + repr(choices))
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/letsencrypt/display/util.py", line 428, in _interaction_fail
    raise errors.MissingCommandlineFlag(msg)
MissingCommandlineFlag: Missing command line flag or config entry for this setting:
Please choose an account
Choices: ['localhost@2017-07-08T12:48:10Z (6b50)', 'localhost@2017-06-28T09:15:07Z (ec71)']
```


----------



## nowayback (10. Juli 2017)

dann hast du wohl 2 accounts eingerichtet


----------



## ktownmods (10. Juli 2017)

Zitat von nowayback:


> dann hast du wohl 2 accounts eingerichtet


wie meinst du das 2 Accounts?


----------



## nowayback (10. Juli 2017)

MissingCommandlineFlag: Missing command line flag or config entry for this setting:
Please choose an account
Choices: ['localhost@2017-07-08T12:48:10Z (6b50)', 'localhost@2017-06-28T09:15:07Z (ec71)']


----------



## ktownmods (10. Juli 2017)

Gelöst!

ISPconig deinstalliert und letsencrypt neuinstalliert und zack geht es

Kann geschlossen werden


----------

